# Ultimate Chavmobile



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Perfect for floodlighting Tesco's car park for the weekly burnout :lol:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2487332107


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I also like:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 58223&rd=1

Any others??


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Disgusting.

How ridiculous does it look with that many lights??


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

break too hard and it'll flip over front ways !


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Are you considering it for your 'Sports Car under 6K' requirement then Carlos. We would look forward to seeing you at a meet so long as you parked it well away from the TTs


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> We would look forward to seeing you at a meet so long as you parked it well away from the TTs


Exactly, i can never be to far away from a Scooby Doo.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I'm just picturing him ordering those disgusting stickers.

"erm hullo.......erm......yes....can I order some WRC Rally stickers please"

"Yes certainly sir........which size and where would you like to place them?"

"erm....well I thought on the side, like the rally cars, just in case anyone thinks I'm Richard Burns"

Chavalier!


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > We would look forward to seeing you at a meet so long as you parked it well away from the TTs
> ...


That's ok as I am more than happy to give gormless polishers a wide berth too.


----------

